# Any Clear Bra Pics? Spice red?



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

No not a topless women  but because most of my drive is interstate Im noticing ALOT of small chips!!! And I was wondering if anyone with a **** read has used one and might have any pictures??? Is it worth it? if you want to take it off does it hurt the paint under it??? is it noticable??? I need to do something,,, so thanks for your help


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

You're talking about the 3M film, right? From what I know, it's easy on, does a good job of protecting, and easy off. Swapped messages with a guy who used to install it. Had a Vette owner who kept putting it on to avoid driveway scrapes -- something it wasn't designed to do -- so he kept replacing it. As for bugs and rocks -- it's perfect.


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

flyer469 said:


> No not a topless women  but because most of my drive is interstate Im noticing ALOT of small chips!!! And I was wondering if anyone with a **** read has used one and might have any pictures??? Is it worth it? if you want to take it off does it hurt the paint under it??? is it noticable??? I need to do something,,, so thanks for your help


I'm in the same boat with a daily freeway commute, and I'm considering the 3M film. I came accross this info when doing some research a little while ago: 

http://www.automotivearticles.com/Clear_Bra_3M.shtml


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I keep thinking about this stuff, too, and yet for some reason I can't quite commit.

After owning my GTO for more than a year, I can't tell you how many front-end nicks I've touched up. Dozens and dozens, I'd have to guess. My car looks terrific if you stand outside in the sun and just look at it, but under softer lighting and at an oblique angle, you can tell the front end is pitted. I've buffed it several times with my Meguiar's D/A polisher so the pits are smoothed over, but they're still there. Makes me wonder what might've happened if I'd put the 3M film on right after I bought the car.

I've already resolved that with my next new car, I'm going the 3M route as soon as I drive off the dealer's lot. Road rash accumulates alarmingly fast! The GTO is my first car to go braless in many years. I love the freedom of not having to fiddle with a bra every time I wash the car. With my C5, I used to vacuum out that dumb bra every single week. I swore a hundred times I was going to get rid of the bra on the Vette, and yet I was always terrified that the day I did so some dump truck would hurl up a rock and whack me.

So I like the freedom of not having a bra, but I don't like all the touchups. Clear film, therefore, would seem to be the solution. Now if only I could find a master film installer in the Phoenix area. . .


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

I found several local certified installers in my area from the official 3M link: 

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Scotchgard-PPF/Home/For_the/Consumer/

One shop quoted my over $600 for the front end/hood/mirrors (film and labor). After looking at detailed instructions from a distributor, it doesn't appear extremely difficult to put on, but there are so many opportunities to screw up along the way, potentially leaving you with with bubbles, a crease, or your fingerprints showing through due to over-handling. I'm personally inclined to leave the job to somebody who has done this numerous times with flawless results.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

radioboy said:


> I found several local certified installers in my area from the official 3M link:
> 
> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Scotchgard-PPF/Home/For_the/Consumer/
> 
> One shop quoted my over $600 for the front end/hood/mirrors (film and labor). After looking at detailed instructions from a distributor, it doesn't appear extremely difficult to put on, but there are so many opportunities to screw up along the way, potentially leaving you with with bubbles, a crease, or your fingerprints showing through due to over-handling. I'm personally inclined to leave the job to somebody who has done this numerous times with flawless results.


Ya i just called a shop via the link you listed (thanks) and front,hood,mirrors is about $500. Sure as hell wish i would have done this when i drove it off the lot!!!!! now how do you touch up the chips good enough before I put this on??


----------



## 10aet2 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a Spice Red and I also have the clear bra. I don' have any pics of the clear bra yet, but I can say that out of the many people that have really looked at my car, nobody knew it was on there until I told them. Yes, from certain angles you can see the line on the hood, but it doesn't look bad at all. It is the best thing I have done for the car.

I would also suggest to get your wheel wells and rocker panels covered too (if you can afford it because it gets pricey). The tires on the GTO like to sling rocks up into lower painted areas and the clear film will prevent chips down there too. 

It all comes down to the quality of installation. I have seen some really messed up ones because of the installer wasn't very good at it. The quality of installation can make or break the overall film appearance.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

10aet2 said:


> I have a Spice Red and I also have the clear bra. I don' have any pics of the clear bra yet, but I can say that out of the many people that have really looked at my car, nobody knew it was on there until I told them. Yes, from certain angles you can see the line on the hood, but it doesn't look bad at all. It is the best thing I have done for the car.
> 
> I would also suggest to get your wheel wells and rocker panels covered too (if you can afford it because it gets pricey). The tires on the GTO like to sling rocks up into lower painted areas and the clear film will prevent chips down there too.
> 
> It all comes down to the quality of installation. I have seen some really messed up ones because of the installer wasn't very good at it. The quality of installation can make or break the overall film appearance.



How much did all that run you? I was told about $500 for the hood, front facia, and mirrors. The guy that dies it around here must be good because he had a $150,000 rare porche he was doing?


----------

